# Parent Visa to Contrubutory Parent Visa



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

If I apply parent visa for my parents. Generally it takes over 10 years to get simple parent visa.

But after 5 years of waiting, we manage to have more funds and want to switch parent visa to contributory parent visa.

*1. *Now my questions is that at this stage and after already waiting for 5 years, when we switch to contributory parent visa, what happens to the waiting time period? Does it resets or does the old waiting period still counts?
*2. *And if old waiting period counts, will switching to contributory parent visa after 5 years immediately make us eligible for visa grant?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. No, it's a different queue so the waiting starts again.
2. No, doesn't work that way.




rackspace said:


> If I apply parent visa for my parents. Generally it takes over 10 years to get simple parent visa.
> 
> But after 5 years of waiting, we manage to have more funds and want to switch parent visa to contributory parent visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I read somewhere on DIAC site that parent visa waiting period counts when changing to contributory so please read more about these rules on the dept site.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I've glanced through. I think the 18-month waiting period starts anew when you switch to contributory. Can't expect the DIAC to jump on your switch?

But research well...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bishoy:

You are correct. So my original reply is incorrect (apologies to original poster).

Corrected answers 

1. Yes it counts from the original queue date.
2. Yes, if Contributory visas of that queue date are being granted then your parents would also get one shortly after you switch from Parent Category to Contrib. Parent Category.


Here is the specific info from Immi:
Parent Visa Processing Priorities - Family - Visas & Immigration


COPIED from the page:

Applicants switching between a Parent and a Contributory Parent category visa

If, before lodging a contributory parent visa application, the applicant had an unfinalised parent visa application, then the lodgement date for the contributory parent visa application is deemed to be the date of lodgement of the unfinalised parent visa application.

This means that if the applicant was allocated a queue date for their unfinalised parent visa application, the queue date for the contributory parent visa application is deemed to be the same as that of their parent visa application.

Similarly, applicants switching from a Contributory Parent category visa to a Parent category visa will be allocated the same lodgement and/or queue date for their parent visa application that they were allocated for their contributory parent visa application.




bishoy said:


> I read somewhere on DIAC site that parent visa waiting period counts when changing to contributory so please read more about these rules on the dept site.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you very much and sorry for messed up english in thread subject


----------



## bichar (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, 

Having a look at this amazing website made me to ask a question 
I have a question regarding the necessary Health Conditions for the Contributory Parent Immigration from a high risk country. I just want to know if having a tumor and cancer may cause any rejection in medical tests for a parent to get PR visa. 

Thanks for your kind helps


----------



## llngalman (Mar 8, 2009)

bichar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having a look at this amazing website made me to ask a question
> I have a question regarding the necessary Health Conditions for the Contributory Parent Immigration from a high risk country. I just want to know if having a tumor and cancer may cause any rejection in medical tests for a parent to get PR visa.
> ...


Exactly, the same question with bichar, please answer our million dollar question. Thanks a lot.


----------

